# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Eti Holding'de Yolsuzluk Bitmiyor

## atoybil

Eti Holding'de Yolsuzluk Bitmiyor

Bugün ülkemizde, yaşanan krizler sebebiyle yüzbinlerce işyeri kapanırken, milyonlarca insanımız işsiz kalmakta olup, bunun neticesinde, açlık sınırının altında yaşamaya mahkum edilen insanlarımıza; milyonlarca yenisi eklenmektedir. 

Oysa, ülkemizin kaynak problemi yoktur. Başta madenlerimiz olmak üzere, kaynaklarının rantabl olarak kullanılamaması problemi vardır. Türkiye sadece, dünya rezervlerinin yüzde 70ğine sahip olduğu Bor minerallerini gereğince kullanabilse, kaynak diye bir problemi kalmaz. 

Yüzlerce bilimadamının "21.yüzyılın petrolü" diye tanımladığı ve uzay teknolojisinden, bilişim sektörüne,nükleer teknolojiden savas sanayiine kadar pek çok alanin vazgeçilmez hammaddesi durumuna gelen bor madeni ülkemizin ve çocuklarımızın geleceğidir... üzerinde oturduğumuz bu zenginligin stratejik ve ekonomik öneminin farkına varmamız, bugünümüzü ve yarınımızı daha iyi değerlendirmemizi sağlayacaktır. 20. yüzyıl boyunca dünyada yaşanan her türlü siyasi,iktisadi ve askeri gelişmenin baş aktörü durumunda olan petrol yerini bor madenine bırakmşıtır. Petrol üzerinde oynanan oyunları hatırlamamız,ülkemizin sürüklendiği ekonomik ve siyasi krizi de kavramamıza yardımcı olacaktır... ülkemizin ve bor madenlerinin gelecegine sahip cıkmamız kendi geleceğimize sahip çıkmamız demektir. Ham haldeki değeri yaklaşık 1 trilyon dolar olan ve işlendiği zaman değeri 6-7 trilyon dolara ulaşan bor rezervlerimiz bir kaç milyar dolara elimizden alınacaktır.

Deterjan sanayiinden uzay teknolojisine kadar yüzlerce değişik alanda kullanılan bor minerali,petrol ve dogalğaz kadar büyük bir stratejik öneme sahip. 20 yüzyılda sınırların cizilmesinde temel unsur olan petrol Orta Doğu için nasil bir lütufsa, bor da Anadolu için bir lütuftur. Bir ton borun 400 dolar değerinde olduğu ve Türkiye'nin yaklaşik 2.5 milyar ton bora sahip oldugu göz önüne alındığında ,bu emsalsiz cevherin Türkiye için ne derece büyük bir zenginlik kaynağı olduğu daha iyi anlaşılır.Toplam 1 trilyon dolardan fazla olan bu rakam ülkemizin toplam 106 milyar dolar olan diş borcunun yaklaşık 10 katına denk değerdedir.. Tüm dünyayı kontrol etme gayretinde olan ABD'nin dünya bor rezervlerindeki payının sadece % 13 olduğunu da düşünürsek, ABD- Türkiye ilişkilerinin seyrinde bor mineralinin çok önemli bir rol oynadığını rahatlıkla görebiliriz.

Bildiğiniz üzere kasım ayında yaşadığımız ekonomik krizin hemen ardından, krizden çıkış yollarından birisi olarak dünya toplam rezervlerinin %70 'ine sahip olduğumuz bor madenlerinin özelleştirilmesi gündeme getirilmişti. Bu tartışmanın hemen ardından nedenleri hala tam olarak bilinmeyen şubat krizi patlak vermiştir. Ve bugün Türkiye bir kaç milyar dolar bulabilmek için herseyi yapabilecek bir duruma sürüklenmistir. üok kısa bir süre sonra bor madenlerinin özelleştirme yoluyla yabancı sermayeye satışı yeniden gündeme getirilecektir. Ve korkarız bu kez ülkenin içine düşürüldügü ağır ekonomik buhran nedeniyle hiç kimse bu özelleştirme işlemine karşı direnmeyecektir...Bor madenlerinin özellestirilmesiyle,bu büyük ulusal servet yabancı sermayenin eline geçecektir. Dünyadaki diğer örneklerde olduğu gibi yabancı sermaye bu stratejik maddeyi işlemek için kaynağında tesis kurmak yerine kendi ülkesine götürerek işleyecek ve Türkiye kendi elleriyle kendi servetini emperyalist ülkelere teslim etmiş olacaktır.

Burada ETİ Holding ve bor madenleri üzerine oynanan oyunları yolsuzluk ve usülsüzlükleri irdeliyor ve elde edecekleri şahsi menfaatler uğruna bir milletin kaderi ile oynayanları ortaya çıkarmak istiyoruz. Eti Holdingte ayyuka çıkan yolsuzluk ve usülsüzlük iddilarını Eti Holding A.ş Genel Müdürlüğüne uzaktan bakan şükrü Sina GüREL'e soruyoruz.

Belge-11A ( Her zaman Onun arkasındayım diyen Genel Müdür Ziya Gözler'in 1999 da aktif göreve aldığı Tarık Alpöz'ün kendi el yazısı ve imzası bulunan toplantı tutanağı )

Belge-11C (YIL 1993 ETI'yi en az 5 bin dolar zararra uğratacak T.Alpöz'ün Magnum Oyununun birinci perdesi)

Belge-11E ( YIL 1993 Başkan A.Taşçı tarık Alpöz'ün Magnum oyununun ikinci perdesinde görüşelim diyor ve krom tenöründe oynanmak istenen Magnum oyununda 5 bin dolar kurtarılıyor)

1- Eti Holding Genel Müdürü Ziya Gözler 1999 Yılında sizin Devlet Bakanlığına getirildiğiniz günlerde "yılın bürokratı" unvanı ile ödüllendirilmiş ve ödülünü zamanın Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirelğden almıştır. Bu ödül hakkında bilginiz var mı.? M. Ziya Gözler bu ödülü hak etmek için Eti Holding te ne gibi üstün başarı göstermiştir?

2- M. Ziya Gözleri şiddetle ve hararetle, bakanlar kurulunda bazı üyelerin muhalefetine rağmen korumaktasınız.Amir memuruna sahip çıkar felsefesinden mi yoksa amirinizin verdiği direktifler sonucu mu?

3- M. Ziya Gözler, Trona madenini bedavaya Kamuran üörtük ve Turgay Ciner ortaklığına verdi. Bu ortaklık projelerde belirlenen zamanda maden ocağını üretime açamadı ancak bürokratınız süre uzatmalarını da bu şirket lehine verdi bilginiz var mı?

4- M.Ziya Gözler, Yurt içi ve Yurt dışı tüm satışlarda alınan komisyonlardan ne kadar pay almaktadır. Bindiği son model VOLVO araba ve Beysu kentteki Villa kendisine kimler tarafından verilmiştir?

5- M. Ziya Gözlerin yönetim kurulu üyeleri ile arasındaki maddi ilişkilerin boyutları nedir.? Doğan Köymen Eti Holdingde İnşaat işlerini organize ediyor mu.? Mehmet Pürderoğlu pazarlama organizasyonu yapıyor mu.?

6- M.Ziya Gözlerğin lise mezunu olan sekreteri Nuray İplikçioğluğnun kocası ve Maden Mühendisleri oda temsilcisi Safteri Eti Holding ten istifa ettirip Bayındır Holdingğe koordinatör yapmasının nedeni? Sekreter Nurayğı Genel Müdür müşaviri yapmasının nedenleri ve arasındaki ilişkiler nelerdir.?

7- Park Teknikle bor madenlerinin özelleştirilmesi konusunda yaptıkları çerçeve anlaşması hangi maksatla yapılmıştır? Bu çerçeve anlaşmasından haberiniz var mı.? 

8- Emetğte kurulacak olan asit ünitesinin ihalesi 60 milyon USD iken M. Ziya Gözler tarafından çıkarılan dedikodu ile tarafınızdan iptal edilmişti, ancak bu sene aynı ihale bir başka firmaya 70 milyon USD ye verilmiş ve tarafınızdan da onay görmüştür. Enflasyonist şartlar, ve USD kurları da göz önüne alındığında bir yıl önceki fiyatı uygun bulmamanız ve Ziya Gözlerin ortak olduğu şirkete ihaleyi vermenizin nedenleri nelerdir.?

9- Makamınızda 17.8.2001 günü Eti Holding Genel Müdürü Mr. Ziya Gözler ile yapmış olduğunuz görüşmede, M. Ziya Gözler'in Star Gazetesi Haber muhabirlerinden Deniz Güçer Erdem ile yaptığı mülakat hakkında bilgi arzedildi mi? Haber muhabirine hangi doğru bilgiler verilmiştir? 

10- Bürokratınız M. Ziya Gözler; internet sitelerinde deşifre edilmiş metni yayınlanan kasetin bizzat kendisi tarafından Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu Başmüfettişliğine verildiği yönünde beyanda bulunmuştur. Bürokratınız bu konuda neden gerçekçi açıklama yapmaktan kaçınıyor? Büroratınız bu hususta da yüce Makamınıza ve yüksek şahsınıza bilgi arzetti mi? 

11- Bürokratınız M. Ziya Gözler, internet sitelerinde yayınlanan Yüksek Karbonlu Ferrokrom ile ilgili deşifre edilmiş kaset, bir gecede zengin olma devri kapanmıştır sözleriyle TV haber bültenlerinde demeçler verip dikkatleri üzerine çeken Sn. Yüksel Yalova'ya 2000 yılının son aylarında intikal etmesi üzerine ETİ KROM A.ş. ile ETİ Elekrometallurji A.ş. hemen üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı uhdesine alındığı malumlarınızdır. Bürokratınızın Amerikadaki firmalarla dolaylı yollarla temas kurup Türkiyemizden ferrokrom alınmamaası yönünde bir baskı oluşturmaya çalışıp alışmadığı hakkında herhangi bir bilginiz var mı? Geçmiş dönemlerdeki yöneticilerin yok sattığı ferrokrom bugün stoklarda neden bekletiliyor? O yöneticiler bugün neden göreve çağrılmıyorlar?

12- ETİ Holding baş müfettişlerinden Erdil Baruönü'nün imzasını taşıyan 15.01.2001 tarihli yazısıyla mülga ETİ Pazarlama ve Dış Ti. A.ş. Genel Müdürlüğü personeline Amerikadaki müşteri firmalarının ferrokrom almamak için kurumumuza karşı neden boykota girdikleri sorusu sorulmuştur. Kaset metni incelendiğinde bu soruyu aydınlatacak cevap mevcut olmasına rağmen, Erdil Baruönü bu soruyu neden sormuştur? Amaç nedir?

13- Deşifre edilmiş kaset metni ancak şubat 2001 ayında mülga ETİ PAZARLAMA DIş A.ş. Genel Müdürlüğü yetkililerine ulaştırılmış, yasal şekilde ilgili makamlara teslim edilmiştir. 

14- ETİ HOLDING Genel Müdürlüğü başmüfettişleri "konunun kendilerini aştığı ve bu nedenle kasetin Başbakanlık Başmüfettişliğine intikalinin kaçınılmaz olduğu" hususunun bürokratınız M.Ziya Gözler'e bildirilmesi üzerine, şahıs ağır rahatsızlık geçirerek (tansiyonu düşmüş ) evine istirahate çekilmiştir. Ortadaki bu gerçeğin, kurumu zarara sokan ve mensuplarını rahatsız eden kasetin bürokratınız M. Ziya Gözler tarafından değil, Eti Holding Müfettişleri tarafından Başbakanlık Başmüfettişliğine intikal ettirildiği bilindiği halde, bu bürokratınız hangi neden ve gerekçelerle olup bitenlerin aksine beyan ve açıklama yapma gereğini duymaktadır? 

15- Bürokratınız bu işlemi neden 10.10.2000 tarihinden önce yapmamıştır?

16- Yönetim Kurulu üyelerinden Doğan Köymen ile Mehmet Pürdeloğlu görev sürelerinin uzatım talepleri (bahse konu olup 2001 yılı öncesinde çoktan işlem görmüş ) kasetin ortaya çıkmasından sonra kabul görmeyerek reddedilmiştir. Ancak, bu kişilerin, ETİ HOLDING ile alakalı işlerde etkinliklerini devam ettirdikleri tarafınızca da bilinmektedir.Bu yönde yüksek makamınızca alınan tedbirler var mı? Varsa nelerdir? 

17- Bir zamanlar ETİ HOLDING'in paha biçilmez tabloları vardı. Bu paha biçilmez tabloların çoğu Eski Devlet Bakanı İbrahim üzdemir'in Etibank Bankacılık Genel Müdür Yardımcılığına atadığı, kurum içinde ve dışında görev ve yetkilerini kötüye kullanmış Baş Uzman Ragıp Kuğu'nun evinden çıkmıştır. 

18- Bir çok kayıp tabloların ortaya çıkarılmasında sonsuz gayret ve emeği geçen halihazırda Daire Başkan Yardımcısı görevindeki Sn. AZMİ üZDOĞAN'dır. 1992 yılından beri hiç işe gitmeden 800 milyon TL mertebesinde aylık maaş alıp çeşitli yollarla zengin olmaya çalışan Ragıp Kuğu, Eti Holding A.ş. Genel Müdürlüğü Yönetim Kurulu eski üyesi Doğan Köymen'den destek alarak, kırmızı çizginin içerisine çekilmek istenilen Daire Başkan Yardımcısı Sn. Azmi üZDOĞAN hakkında Osman Yaylı'nın "bahane belgeler" arama çalışmalarına başlamasının gayesi nedir? Daire Başkan Yardımcısı AZMİ üZDOĞAN kendisine verilen görevi yerine getirdi diye mi kurum ve kurum çalışanlarına ailecek zarar vermiş Ragıp Kuğu'ya feda edilmeye çalışılmaktadır? ETİ HOLDING A.ş. Genel Müdürlüğünün dürüst, güvenilir, çalışkan, cesur, ATATüRK İLKE VE İNKILAPLARINA GüNüLDEN BAĞLI olup saf dışı bırakılmaya, karalanmaya çalışılan personel ile NEDEN ilgilenilmiyor?

19- Bürokratınız M. Ziya Gözler, Star Gazetesi Haber Muhabirine M. Tarık Alpöz hakkında gerçeğe aykırı bilgiler vererek M. Tarık Alpöz'ü sadece 2 kez gördüğünü belirtmiştir. Oysa, 6.10.1999 tarihinde Serena A.ş. şirketiyle yapılan çok önemli bir toplantıya M. Tarık Alpöz'ün katılımını sağlayan M. Ziya Gözler'dir. Devletin kendisine verdiği resmi pasaportla yurt dışı iş gezilerine giden ancak bu iş gezilerinde neler yaptığı hakkında bir sürü ipuçlarını veren M.Tarık Alpöz için bürokratınız M. Ziya Gözler, "Tarık o zaman bekardı.." yönündeki beyanı, ülkemizi, ulusumuzu ve kurumumuzu temsil kabiliyet ve yetenek anlayış tarzımızı zedeler niteliktedir.Takdir edersinizki, Devletin parasıyla ve Devletin vermiş olduğu görev pasaportuyla "hovardalık" yapılmaz. ülkemizi ve ulusumuzu, kurumumuzu yurt içinde ve dışında temsil ederken evli-bekar ayırımı ve gözetimi asla yapılmaz. Bürokratınız bunları bilmiyor mu?
 
20- Bürokratınız M. Ziya Gözlerin özle büro müdürü Fatma Cantekin, Hacettepe Hastanesi eski hemşirelerden olup 1984 ten sonra Kuruma sekreter olarak atanmış kişidir. Fatma Cantekin'in sekreterlik yaptığı dönemde firmalara bilgi sızdırdığı için Daire Başkanı tarafından başka bir serviste görev verilir ve bürokratınız M. Ziya Gözler tarafından elaziz.net/forum internet sitesinde okuduğumuz sayfalarda anlatıldığı şekilde bugünkü göreve Müdür olarak terfi ettirilir.

21- Bürokratınız M. Ziya Gözler'in yardımcılarından İbrahim Bilgen, Bayan şule hanımı 2 yıldan beri ihtiyacı olmadığı halde "seni işe alacağım" diyerek mütemadiyyen neden rahatsız etmiştir? Genel Müdür Yardımcısı İbrahim Bilgen'in "asli" görevi, vatandaşlara "umut" dağıtmak olmasa gerek. üünkü, zati aliniz bile milletvekili seçilirken dahi saygın seçmenlerinize böyle keskin "umut" dağıtmadınız.

22- Bürokratınız M. Ziya Gözler ile birlikte bugünkü görevinizden ne zaman istifa edeceksiniz?

Belge-11D ( Evinde eşi kanser hastası olarak yatan T.Alpözun görevli gittiği Polonya'daki Eva ile anıları )

Belge-11B ( Evli Tarik Alpöz'ün 1985 yilinda Polonya'daki Hanja sı ile yaptığı Masraf Listesi ve aynı sayfada yaptığı iş görüşmesi)

----------

